# lance (commercial fishing)



## Porteño

Good morning everyone, on a cool wet day in Buenos Aires.

I have come across this word many times in matters related to commercial fishing and have so far been unsuccessful in finding an appropriate translation into English. In some instances it appears to refer to the catch, but not always. Here is a phrase in point:

_La longitud del aparejo tiene una relación directa con la posibilidad de encontrar un EMV (Ecosistema Marino Vulnerable) en un solo *lance*._

The length of the gear has a direct relation to the possibility of coming across a VME (Vulnerable Marine Ecosystem) on only one ........?

Another example:

_Promedio de nº de anzuelos por *lance*. _(A title on a chart without further context)

Average number of hooks per *catch*?

_Siguiendo este modelo, el número de *lances* previsto realizar sería de aproximadamente 110, es decir, una media de 1.6 lances por día de pesca._

Following this model, the number of catches planned to be carried out will be approximately 110, i.e. an average of 1.6 *catches *per day of fishing.
 
Your ideas will be very welcome, thanks.


----------



## Idiomático

¿No crees que sea _cast_ o _casting_?


----------



## Porteño

Idiomático said:


> ¿No crees que sea _cast_ o _casting_?


 
That's just what I was thinking, but I'm not entirely convinced in all of the contexts. It's a bit of a conundrum!


----------



## el_novato

Hola porteño.

De hecho no lo sé, pero te comparto esto. Ojalá te pueda ayudar en algo.




> (54) Title (ES): SISTEMA DE EXCLUSIÓN DE TORTUGAS MARINAS PARA PALANGRE Y ANZUELO DESPLAZADO​Arte de pesca selectivo que impide daños no deseados a animales a la vez que permite la normal captura de animales objectivo; que posibilita un manejo sencillo, cómodo y práctico del aparejo en el cebado, en el lance e izado y en la estiba del mismo; y que reduce enormemente los problemas sufridos por los pescadores como resultado de la captura de especies no deseadas (descartes). Dicho arte consta de un cuerpo de anzuelo unido de manera conocida al extremo de un sedal; una pieza de tope atravesada por el sedal y fijada al mismo, a poco distancia del cuerpo de anzuelo, alargado y de sección reducida, destinado a soportar el cebo en su extremo libre.
> 
> (54) Title (EN): TURTLE EXCLUSION SYSTEM FOR HOOK AND LONG-LINE FISHING​The invention relates to a turtle exclusion system for hook and long-line fishing. More specifically, the invention relates to a selective fishing gear which can be used for the normal capture of desired animals without harming other animals. Moreover, according to the invention, the fishing gear can be baited, cast out and hauled in, and stowed in a simple, convenient and practical manner. The invention also greatly reduces the problems encountered by fishermen resulting from the incidental capture of undesired species (discarded catch). The inventive fishing gear comprises a hook body which is connected to the end of a fishingline using a known method; a stop element, through which the fishing-line passes, which is fixed to said line close to the hook body; and a long, flexible attachment having a small section, which is fixed to the hook body and which supports the bait at the free end thereof.
> 
> 
> Pesca con anzuelos en barcos palangreros del Océano Pacífico mexicano: efectos en la captura y peso de tiburones y otras especies​Se evaluó el efecto de dos tipos de anzuelos y dos tipos de carnada en la tasa de captura de barcos palangreros en el noroeste del Océano Pacífico mexicano. Se realizaron cuatro viajes de pesca comercial con un total de 47  lances, entre marzo de 2005 y agosto de 2006.
> 
> Fishing by hooks in longliners from the Mexican Pacific Ocean: effects in the catch rate and weight of sharks and other species​We analyzed the effects of two hook types and two bait types on the catch rate of long liners from the northwest Pacific Ocean off Mexico. In 47 sets, from four commercial fishing trips done during March 2005 to August 2006,
> 
> Fuente:  http://www.scielo.cl/scielo.php?pid=S0718-19572009000100016&script=sci_arttext



Saludos.


----------



## Porteño

el_novato said:


> Hola porteño.
> 
> De hecho no lo sé, pero te comparto esto. Ojalá te pueda ayudar en algo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Thanks a lot el_novato. I've been doing quite a bit of online searching too, trying to find the correct vocabulary for the translation I'm struggling with. Do you have any personal knowledge of this specialized fishing activity because one of the problems I'm facing is finding out the proper name for the parts of the fishing gear used?


----------



## el_novato

Hola porteño.

No tengo conocimientos sobre la pesca con los que te pueda ayudar, solo conocimientos "caseros". 

Si encuentro un glosario español-inglés te lo hago saber.

Saludos.


----------



## Porteño

Me agradecería mucho. (Is that correct?)


----------



## el_novato

Porteño said:


> Me agradecería mucho. (Is that correct?)



Te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Porteño

el_novato said:


> Te lo agradecería mucho.


 
Gracias.

p.d. Although what I really meant to say was - 'that would please me very much', rather than 'I would be grateful to you'.


----------



## el_novato

Hello Porteño.

Aquí hay algunos diccionarios que te pueden servir..



> http://www.titulosnauticos.net/cy_vocabulario/ingesp.htm
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4153





Porteño said:


> Gracias.
> 
> p.d. Although what I really meant to say was - 'that would please me very much', rather than 'I would be grateful to you'.



Upps!  Maybe we are breaking forum rules about this.


"Eso me agradaría mucho"  but you have other alternatives to say that.

"Gracias, eso me ayudaría mucho"
"... eso me sería de mucha ayuda".
"etc., etc."

Saludos.


----------



## Porteño

el_novato said:


> Hello Porteño.
> 
> You should visit these sites. Maybe they can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upps! Maybe we are breaking forum rules about this.
> 
> 
> "Eso me agradaría mucho" but you have other alternatives to say that.
> 
> "Gracias, eso me ayudaría mucho"
> "... eso me sería de mucha ayuda".
> "etc., etc."
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yes, indeed, we are probably far 'off topic', but thanks anyway.


----------

